
Show HN: CIM – A simple CloudFormation command line utility - rgfindl
https://github.com/thestackshack/cim
======
rgfindl
CIM is a simple command line utility that bootstraps your CloudFormation CRUD
operations, making them easier to execute, repeatable, and less error-prone.
CIM separates out the stack template (YAML file) from the stack configuration
(CLI options) so both can be stored safely in your project and executed again-
and-again for stack updates.

Hey guys. Thanks for taking a look at CIM. CIM was a fun side project I did
because I've been working a lot with CloudFormation and wanted to make my day-
to-day dev a little easier. Hopefully it can help other devs as well.

